# Coconut oil



## Ray--Opo (Jan 5, 2019)

This question is directed to @Yvonne G but others feel free to respond. Yvonne I have read a few of your responses on wiping the excess coconut oil off the shell? Is there a danger leaving it on?I use it often on Opo because Opo loves taking a shower in the kitchen sink.
Thought I would ask this way instead of a PM to share your knowledge. 
Thanks Ray


----------



## ascott (Jan 5, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> This question is directed to @Yvonne G but others feel free to respond. Yvonne I have read a few of your responses on wiping the excess coconut oil off the shell? Is there a danger leaving it on?I use it often on Opo because Opo loves taking a shower in the kitchen sink.
> Thought I would ask this way instead of a PM to share your knowledge.
> Thanks Ray



Obviously I am not Yvonne ...but my two cents: if you leave the excess on the shell (kinda like if you were to slather yourself down in sun tan oil--(yes, in the old days we use to slather our bodies with oil to attract a more intense tan) whilst at the beach...and then roll around in the sand (fun huh) not only would the sand adhere to every exposed part...but would even cover the, well, un mentionable parts (eww)...so if you are human, it would just feel super gross right? But if you are tortoise, who could not jump in the shower to rinse off....you would now have it stuck to your eye lids, in your nose holes....in your bung hole and other part - as well as it would cover your shell, and if you are tortoise it is important to have some good exposed shell to absorb all of that yummy sun (uva/uvb) right???? Again, just my two cents....


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 6, 2019)

A tortoise’s shell is covered in fine pores. Any sort of oil will clog these. I personally would never rub oil into a tortoise’s shell... I prefer to enjoy them in their natural state. They are animals, not a piece of furniture


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't put the oil on the whole shell, although some do. I only paint it on the growth seams with a q-tip. After allowing it to absorb for 15 or 20 minutes, I polish it off with a clean absorbent cloth so the substrate doesn't stick to it. Since 'dirt' is used to extract oils, it defeats the purpose in using the oil in the first place if you then extract it with the substrate.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 6, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> A tortoise’s shell is covered in fine pores. Any sort of oil will clog these. I personally would never rub oil into a tortoise’s shell... I prefer to enjoy them in their natural state. They are animals, not a piece of furniture


I was using after giving Opo the showers that Opo loves. I was worried about washing natural oils away and didn't want to dry out the shell. I remember a post from Yvonne that she said use a q-tip and just do the growth rings. So I started that. I agree the natural color is beautiful. I am just trying to stay away from the damned pyramiding


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 6, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't put the oil on the whole shell, although some do. I only paint it on the growth seams with a q-tip. After allowing it to absorb for 15 or 20 minutes, I polish it off with a clean absorbent cloth so the substrate doesn't stick to it. Since 'dirt' is used to extract oils, it defeats the purpose in using the oil in the first place if you then extract it with the substrate.


After posting to JoesMum I read your post. I got info that educated me from every post here. Knowledge is priceless! 
Thanks Yvonne I will start doing what you suggested.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for your input.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 6, 2019)

Ray....as long as you keep Mr Opo outside in that wonderful HUMID Florida environment you shouldnt have to worry about pyramiding. It’s like 85% humidity there now...and only increasing! You have it made. Enjoy.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 6, 2019)

I’m not sure if anyone’s noticed, but in the tortoise forum app, whenever someone writes “Opo” it shows up as the “O.O” emoji.

Here’s an example...


It took me a while to figure out why Ray always sounded so surprised when he posts [emoji23]


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 6, 2019)

TechnoCheese said:


> I’m not sure if anyone’s noticed, but in the tortoise forum app, whenever someone writes “Opo” it shows up as the “O.O” emoji.
> 
> Here’s an example...
> View attachment 261550
> ...


Wow I didn't know that!Gonna have to figure out something. Maybe if I put a asterisk in front it might help​


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 6, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow I didn't know that!Gonna have to figure out something. Maybe if I put a asterisk in front it might help​



Lol!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Jan 6, 2019)

TechnoCheese said:


> I’m not sure if anyone’s noticed, but in the tortoise forum app, whenever someone writes “Opo” it shows up as the “O.O” emoji.
> 
> Here’s an example...
> View attachment 261550
> ...


Weird. I use the Tortoise Forum app and it shows up as "Opo." No emojis. I use a Samsung Galaxy S9 phone.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 6, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray....as long as you keep Mr Opo outside in that wonderful HUMID Florida environment you shouldnt have to worry about pyramiding. It’s like 85% humidity there now...and only increasing! You have it made. Enjoy.


*Opo is 9 in. and I was planning on making a outdoors hold for *Opo. Then I had my wheelchair accident and my broken ribs and fractured hip put the nix on that. So I have *Opo inside and when it is 65 or warmer I have *Opo outside to graze for awhile. There has been only 5 days I haven't been able to get *Opo out.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 6, 2019)

irishkitty said:


> Weird. I use the Tortoise Forum app and it shows up as "Opo." No emojis. I use a Samsung Galaxy S9 phone.


I have the galaxy S8 I think. I get my wife's hand down when she gets a new phone.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 6, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> I have the galaxy S8 I think. I get my wife's hand down when she gets a new phone.


Yes! That's what me and my husband do! I'm a techie and love the new phone, and it's easy to teach him how to use the older one. [emoji2]


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 7, 2019)

No emojis in the iOS app on my iphone or the android app on my Pixel C tablet for me. It's clearly very device specific!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 7, 2019)

TechnoCheese said:


> I’m not sure if anyone’s noticed, but in the tortoise forum app, whenever someone writes “Opo” it shows up as the “O.O” emoji.
> 
> Here’s an example...
> View attachment 261550
> ...


What device are you using?


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 7, 2019)

A few myths here in my opinion:

Tortoise shells do not have pores. Their shell is covered with scutes made of keratin. Like your fingernail. NO pores. Oil on the shell will not clog pores.

UVB is absorbed and the process of making D3 happens in the skin. None in the shell. In particular the thinner skin of the neck and upper hind legs and back of the front legs. One of the reasons for the sprawled out look of a basking tortoise! The UVB blocking attribute of the oil will have not detriment to D3 production it is applied to the shell. Just would be advisable to keep it off the legs and neck.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 7, 2019)

Scientific paper: The Structure and Mechanical Properties of Turtle Shell and Biomimetic



> There are many pores in the turtle shell



Nobody said UVB was absorbed through the shell. 

And I stand by what I said about a tortoise being an animal not being a piece of furniture too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> A few myths here in my opinion:
> 
> Tortoise shells do not have pores. Their shell is covered with scutes made of keratin. Like your fingernail. NO pores. Oil on the shell will not clog pores.
> 
> UVB is absorbed and the process of making D3 happens in the skin. None in the shell. In particular the thinner skin of the neck and upper hind legs and back of the front legs. One of the reasons for the sprawled out look of a basking tortoise! The UVB blocking attribute of the oil will have not detriment to D3 production it is applied to the shell. Just would be advisable to keep it off the legs and neck.


I'm so glad you said this. I've always believed there are no pores on turtle shells, but wasn't sure enough of myself to say it outloud!

I think there's a difference between having pores and being a porus material.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 7, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> Scientific paper: The Structure and Mechanical Properties of Turtle Shell and Biomimetic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the read.


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 7, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> Scientific paper: The Structure and Mechanical Properties of Turtle Shell and Biomimetic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pores referred to in this article is the pores of the bone - and they are talking about the added strength that structure adds to the overall shell. This article refers to teh "two layers" of the shell. And they are talking about the scutes and bone. Technically there are three layers as a thin epidural layer separates the bone from the scute. The outer layer - the keratin (outer layer) is not porus. This keratin layer protects the bone. So from the outside, a tortoise's shell is not porus and oil cannot clog any pores. There is a fold in the epidural layer that occurs at the scute seams. This is where the new keratin is generated. With active growth this area becomes less protected as the very new keratin forming can appear white. It seems oil here does help keep it moist and supple and keep it from drying too quickly.

In talking about coconut oil, there have been several posts where people have wondered about blocking the UVB to the shell. Thought this was a good opportunity to mention that.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 7, 2019)

I’m using an iPhone 6s+. Weird!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 9, 2019)

@Ray--Opo I NEVER condoned the use of any oil, etc for tortoise shells. However, I did try a vinegar solution to clean *MONSTRO!*'s carapace...it looked a little faded after...so I applied coconut oil to his shell with a rag and let it sit for five or ten minutes...then buffed it with a microfiber rag! This is him (almost) a month later!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 9, 2019)

DeanS said:


> @Ray--Opo I NEVER condoned the use of any oil, etc for tortoise shells. However, I did try a vinegar solution to clean *MONSTRO!*'s carapace...it looked a little faded after...so I applied coconut oil to his shell with a rag and let it sit for five or ten minutes...then buffed it with a microfiber rag! This is him (almost) a month later!
> View attachment 261812


A handsome fellow indeed!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 10, 2019)

DeanS said:


> @Ray--Opo I NEVER condoned the use of any oil, etc for tortoise shells. However, I did try a vinegar solution to clean *MONSTRO!*'s carapace...it looked a little faded after...so I applied coconut oil to his shell with a rag and let it sit for five or ten minutes...then buffed it with a microfiber rag! This is him (almost) a month later!
> View attachment 261812


Thanks Dean for the info. Beautiful sully I cant wait for Opo getting big and looking majestic


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 11, 2019)

Markw84- thank you for pointing out that the shell is a layer of keratin over the bone. We mammals tend to treat every other animal like a mammal and that gets us in trouble. A BIG difference between mammals and reptiles is how the skin works. Reptile skin is completely waterproof- no sweat glands, no 'breathing through the skin', no absorption of liquids, etc.


----------



## ascott (Jan 12, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> A tortoise’s shell is covered in fine pores. Any sort of oil will clog these. I personally would never rub oil into a tortoise’s shell... I prefer to enjoy them in their natural state. They are animals, not a piece of furniture



oh, I like that.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 20, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> A tortoise’s shell is covered in fine pores. Any sort of oil will clog these. I personally would never rub oil into a tortoise’s shell... I prefer to enjoy them in their natural state. They are animals, not a piece of furniture


Actually, I believe coconut oil is the exception to the rule...again...as long as it's not slathered on...literally, rub on and rub off! Leaves a nice shenn with no residue. Of course, we can always discuss the so-called antifungal, antibacterial properties of coconut oil and why it can be viewed as the exception to the rule!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 20, 2019)

I plan on applying coconut oil to my new hatchlings shell twice a week to see if this helps with Pyramiding. She hatched Xmas Eve and yesterday I applied the first application.


----------



## DeanS (Jan 21, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I plan on applying coconut oil to my new hatchlings shell twice a week to see if this helps with Pyramiding. She hatched Xmas Eve and yesterday I applied the first application.


No...even once a month would be an extreme! And for a hatchling...maybe go with Yvonne's methods of painting the growth line...but no more than every month or two!! Oil is going to do nothing to prevent pyramiding if your husbandry techniques are wrong!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 21, 2019)

DeanS said:


> No...even once a month would be an extreme! And for a hatchling...maybe go with Yvonne's methods of painting the growth line...but no more than every month or two!! Oil is going to do nothing to prevent pyramiding if your husbandry techniques are wrong!


Twice a week probably is too much. I do it twice a month with my other Tort and have had great results. Even though I didn't quite get him as a hatchling. (Some people say they will only pyramid in the first year or two, some people say they'll pyramid at any stage of growth if not kept right). He was 3.5" when I got him and about 350 grams.

A year later and he's at 6.5" and 1000 grams, and perfectly smooth.

Honestly, and I'll probably get ripped on for it, but keeping him in high humidity is not something I've worried about. I do understand though there's a big difference between a hatchling and an older Tort but I can't help but be curious. Before I try it though are there possible risks of using coconut oil on a hatchling and what would they be?


----------



## jsheffield (Jan 21, 2019)

I use a mix of coconut, almond, and olive oils with Darwin once a week ... his shell looks great and seems to be growing nicely.

I haven't seen any research with contraindications for oils on tortoise carapaces, just vague and sometimes dire warnings about cell suffocation and UV-blocking ....

Jamie


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I plan on applying coconut oil to my new hatchlings shell twice a week to see if this helps with Pyramiding. She hatched Xmas Eve and yesterday I applied the first application.


I'm back, it's been more than a year and I've applied coconut oil twice a month since posting this. I've had great results. I can't say it's entirely the coconut oil but I tend to think it does help.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 5, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm back, it's been more than a year and I've applied coconut oil twice a month since posting this. I've had great results. I can't say it's entirely the coconut oil but I tend to think it does help.
> View attachment 289757
> View attachment 289758


Welcome back. That shell is looking wonderful!


----------

